# Documentary looking for reunion stories



## AnnaMartin

I'm writing from a TV production company who have recently been asked to make a series of documentary style TV commercials for a major British food brand. 

We're looking to film with British expats that are due to overcome long distances, hard conditions and nerves to be reunited with their loved ones. 

We're looking for 'real' people who would allow us to follow their reunion story. We could even help to make this reunion happen sooner!

We're keen to speak with people who haven't seen their loved ones for a number of years and are keen to meet in the near future. 

We're looking for interesting stories that could include travelling long distances from strange/remote locations. 

It would be great to receive replies from people interested in sharing their stories with us. At this time we're asking for people to note down... 

- Your age & location 
- Age & location of those you wish to be reunited with 
- Brief back story - what caused a separation, how long has it been since you last saw each other, any other interesting details. 

We don't want people to post any personal details that they feel uncomfortable sharing in a private group, just an initial introduction to your story would be great. We can then follow up via private messages/emails. 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Anna 
Assistant Producer


----------



## xabiaxica

:welcome:

I've moved your post to our Media Requests section for you


----------



## AnnaMartin

Thanks! 

Is it worth posting the same message in other countries forums or is Media the best place to be?


----------



## xabiaxica

AnnaMartin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it worth posting the same message in other countries forums or is Media the best place to be?


this is the only area of the forum that we accept this type of message


----------

